# Amplificador optimo para parlantes SONY?



## fradagohe (Sep 5, 2012)

Que tal soy nuevo en este foro, me gusta mucho la electronica soy Ingeniero Industrial y en mis ratos libres me gusta componer muchas cosas en las cuales me eh topado con aparatos electronicos, tengo los conocimientos "nano-basicos" de la electronica pero me gusta investigar acerca de los problemas que se me presentan y resolverlo de la mejor manera posible por eso fue que llegue a esta web, bastante completa y muy acertada. 

Me apasiona la musica, en un tiempo fui musico (baterista) de un grupo de Rock, actualmente 
ya no gozo de esa dicha, tambien me gusta el motociclismo en todas sus modalidades pero en especial me gusta el estilo Bobber, plasmada de un poco de arte e historia. Hoy en dia me intereso mucho por la musica electronica ( me gustaria ser DJ aficionado pero con todos los conocimientos necesarios)

pero sin alargar mas mi presentacion les comento

Mi pregunta viene a que encontre unos parlantes SONY SRS-A5 activos.

Especificaciones de parlantes

sección del amplificador
------------------------
Salida de potencia 
  80 mW + 80mW

Cable de entrada
  150 ohmios (a 1 kHz)


Sección de los altavoces
------------------------
Sistema 
  Abierto por detrás, de gama
  completa

Unidad de altavoz
  Gama completa: ø 57mm

Impedancia nominal 
  3,2 ohmios

Potencia nominal de entrada
  0.2 W

Generales
--------------------------
Alimentación 
  3 V CC, dos pilas R6 (tamaño AA)


busco usarlos con un SONY WALKMAN NWZ-B142F

Especificaiones 

Salida (auriculares)
-----------------------
Respuesta de frecuencia

De 20 a 20 000 Hz 

Fuente de alimentación
-----------------------
Batería de 170 mAh de iones de litio recargable incorporada


Busco conectar este mini equipo de audio a mi motocicleta

Especificaciones 

Alimentacion
-----------------------

bateria de 6 celdas a 12V (desconosco los amperes horas de la misma)


entonces quiero saber 

los siguientes datos que agradeceria mucho pudieran ayudarme.

¿como convierto el voltaje que me presta la bateria de mi moto que son 12V a los 1,5V X 2 que me demandan mis parlantes? 

¿por que mis parlantes al darle al maximo a mi reproductor se distorcionan sin llegar a dar un nivel de desibeles deseable para poder llevar mi equipo de audio en ruta sin difuminacion del sonido?

Sin mas por el momento aprecio su tiempo e interes en mi pregunta 

cualquier pregunta acerca de los equipos a utilizar u/o aclaraciones no duden en decirmelas 

y tambien acerca de cualquiera cosa en que les pueda ayudar

Gracias y cordiales saludos desde México.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Para alimentar tu aparato desde la moto = 

http://www.electronics-lab.com/articles/LM317/

Yo probaría con alguna fuente de celular o de GPS , esas que se enchufan en el encendedor . . .  ya se que son de 5 V pero no creo que le pase nada al parlante , a lo sumo le ponés dos díodos en serie .

Saludos !


----------



## fradagohe (Sep 6, 2012)

pues el regulador LM317 como lo instalaria?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

No viste el link que te puse  ?


----------



## fradagohe (Sep 6, 2012)

claro que si lo observe pero no tengo muy claro muchos conceptos a que se refiere con ADJ?

y no necesitaria algun disipador de calor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Si , podrias usar un poco el buscador ¿no? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/montar-disipador-calor-lm317-40267/


----------



## fradagohe (Sep 6, 2012)

bien y referente los puequeños parlantes que opinarias como darles un meyor volumen sin distorcionarlas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Ummmmm , ese será su límite.

Yo me compraría unos parlantes de PC de los que venían con ficha mini plug , no los de USB , les metes los 12 V y listo . Total esos hoy no valen nada , 4 dólares supongo


----------



## fradagohe (Sep 6, 2012)

pues en ese caso terminaria comprando unos parlantes especiales para motocileta pero ese no era el origen del proyecto.

del lm317 que le conectaria a la pata de ADJ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Tenés que comprar :

LM317
mica aisladora
tornillo plástico o birola y tornillo y tuerca común
disipador de aluminio de 7 por 7 aletado o reciclado de PC
R1 = 240 Ohms 1/4 de Watt
R2 = 370 Ohms 1/4 de watt 
C1 = 0,1 uF
C2 = 10 uF 12 V



Por VIN le entra el positivo de los 12 V
Por VOUT saldrá el positivo de los 3 V
Masa-negativo va conectada a la unión de C1 con C2 y con R2






Saludos !


----------

